# Youth pheasant hunt



## SuzanChaffin (Nov 26, 2013)

Had a great morning hunt. Thanks to all who take the time to teach and pass on skills!!! .


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Is this on a hunting preserve?


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

I hope these are "bought birds"... the one on the right is a hen.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Awesome job Suzan She looks pretty happy with her birds. What kind of gun was she shooting?


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

manysteps said:


> I hope these are "bought birds"... the one on the right is a hen.


Dude, really?


----------



## SuzanChaffin (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi y'all. My daughter was lucky enough to be on a guided hunt. They may have let birds loose, however she is 13. Lets inspire the next generation! What is so bad about that?


----------



## SuzanChaffin (Nov 26, 2013)

Winchester xs3. Great gun for a small gal.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

SuzanChaffin said:


> Hi y'all. My daughter was lucky enough to be on a guided hunt. They may have let birds loose, however she is 13. Lets inspire the next generation! What is so bad about that?


I think the concern was around the hen, not the fact they are pen raised.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Dude, really?


Really what? The hen would be illegal if it was wild, that's all it meant.


----------



## SuzanChaffin (Nov 26, 2013)

This was a release for youth which included hen. She was congratulated for shooting a hen. Please understand facts before disparaging.


----------



## SuzanChaffin (Nov 26, 2013)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> colorcountrygunner said:
> 
> 
> > Dude, really?
> ...


But this was not wild. I stated that. How about a congrats to a little girl.


----------



## mchaffin (Oct 12, 2014)

the "HEN" was not taken or shot by her. I took it as no one else would claim it. my daughter learned to not waste what was given. she did not pull the trigger at this bird, but when a dog presents it to me, should it throw it away? no we finished our hunt and were glad for the experience. the whole idea of the youth hunt


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Those guys are just jealous that the jen wasn't gut shot by three other hunters or shot out from under someone. Congrats to the hunter! Great opportunity for kids!!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

SuzanChaffin said:


> But this was not wild. I stated that. How about a congrats to a little girl.


No kidding guys! Ease off a bit.
Suzan, give that girl a longrange Alaskan hug from Lisa and me.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

SuzanChaffin said:


> This was a release for youth which included hen. She was congratulated for shooting a hen. Please understand facts before disparaging.


The youth hunt is happening statewide, just because it is a " youth hunt " does not tell me this was in a guided hunt area. Other areas of the state youth could also hunt , usual terms are no hens sorry for checking in to make sure the last few hens available aren't being knocked down illegally. Please give facts before assuming someone knows. Call me an ******* for asking about legality if you'd like.

Congratulations to the girl , hope she had fun.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

A little girl shooting a hen is not the problem 1I. Shooting hens in general isn't a problem. You said it yourself more than once. Habitat is the problem with pheasants. Improve habitat and you could shoot all the hens you want. 

So get back in the boat.

And a big thumbs up to the parents of that little girl. By showing that if you want good pheasant hunting you need to pay for it YOURSELF.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm very excited for her, and I'm glad she got to get a couple birds... doesn't stop me from pointing out the legal questions when nothing was stated about it being a private hunt where a hen is legal to shoot.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

People need to get off their ethical high horse. Especially the one calling this young lady out. Pot? Kettle anyone? 1 eye one hen doesn't mean squat. Be haply for her.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Iron Bear said:


> A little girl shooting a hen is not the problem 1I. Shooting hens in general isn't a problem. You said it yourself more than once. Habitat is the problem with pheasants. Improve habitat and you could shoot all the hens you want.
> 
> So get back in the boat.
> 
> And a big thumbs up to the parents of that little girl. By showing that if you want good pheasant hunting you need to pay for it YOURSELF.


I don't wanna high jack this thread, but you can't shoot hens anywhere . Yes habitats the problem , but shooting hens with the small populations we have would cause them to be extinct here.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> People need to get off their ethical high horse. Especially the one calling this young lady out. Pot? Kettle anyone? 1 eye one hen doesn't mean squat. Be haply for her.


So you condone illegal activity as long as a youth is doing it? So shooting a doe with a buck tag should be fine illegally as long as your a youth? It's not ethics it's legality. Condoning illegal things would give hunting and hunters a bad name and future. I would not turn in a youth on something like this the first time they did it, but you can't just say illegally killing a hen doesn't matter, and yes if I saw it again I would turn someone in regardless there age. This was done legally , that wasn't specified in the first post, maybe it's you who ought to get off his high horse, when you question ethics of other people and then make a statement you would condone illegal activity.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

This is going downhill fast.Someone shot a hen,it was legal.It was given to the gal. LET IT BE!!!:frusty:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

SuzanChaffin said:


> This was a release for youth which included hen. She was congratulated for shooting a hen. Please understand facts before disparaging.


EVERYBODY READ HER POST!

I use to raise and release pheasants for hunters/dog trainers on private property. As long as I had banded birds and my papers it was legal and fun for everyone.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

longbow said:


> EVERYBODY READ HER POST!
> 
> I use to raise and release pheasants for hunters/dog trainers on private property. As long as I had banded birds and my papers it was legal and fun for everyone.


I realize it's legal but no where said where this was occurring, the information wasn't given. Hen pheasants raise eyebrows when lacking information behind the hunt , that's all.

Like I said congratulations to her, hope she enjoys hunting for the rest of her life .


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> I realize it's legal but no where said where this was occurring, the information wasn't given. Hen pheasants raise eyebrows when lacking information behind the hunt , that's all.
> 
> Like I said congratulations to her, hope she enjoys hunting for the rest of her life .


The fact that it was a release hunt wasn't brought up until later in her post. I see your point 1-I.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> So you condone illegal activity as long as a youth is doing it? So shooting a doe with a buck tag should be fine illegally as long as your a youth? It's not ethics it's legality. Condoning illegal things would give hunting and hunters a bad name and future. I would not turn in a youth on something like this the first time they did it, but you can't just say illegally killing a hen doesn't matter, and yes if I saw it again I would turn someone in regardless there age. This was done legally , that wasn't specified in the first post, maybe it's you who ought to get off his high horse, when you question ethics of other people and then make a statement you would condone illegal activity.


There was no illegal activity. Plain and simple. Point is you jumped all over a 13 year old girl. Be happy for her. You of all people should know to not jump to conclusions. Or did you already forget about the deer you and your buddies gut shot and you took a pounding on that post. Yet you wanted people to not jump to conclusions and that's just what you did here.


----------



## SuzanChaffin (Nov 26, 2013)

Thank you got words of support and ideas for better communication. I did not intend for a picture to become a topic of contention. 

All the best for a great season for all.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

here we go. Congrats to the girl, kudos to the parents.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

SuzanChaffin said:


> Thank you got words of support and ideas for better communication. I did not intend for a picture to become a topic of contention.
> 
> All the best for a great season for all.


You shouldn't have to explain yourself at all. You did nothing wrong. People should just be happy for your daughter. Some people pull the high and mighty card when they should be looking in the mirror and not tearing down a 13 y/o young lady. That's why I refuse to post any pictures or reports on this site. Again congrats to your daughter. I hope she has many more successful hunts.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> You shouldn't have to explain yourself at all. You did nothing wrong. People should just be happy for your daughter. Some people pull the high and mighty card when they should be looking in the mirror and not tearing down a 13 y/o young lady. That's why I refuse to post any pictures or reports on this site. Again congrats to your daughter. I hope she has many more successful hunts.


Your the one on your high and mighty pedistle. Hens are illegal to shoot, just getting clarification they didn't make a mistake and continue making it. Just because someone is a youth doesn't mean you get to do whatever. She did nothing illegal, I haven't jumped on her, I just wanted to clarify. I am attacking people like you who are completely hypocritical and would jump at the chance to attack someone else over it. I was clarifying it was legal not jumping on someone, it is you who and those who attack those who didn't like a legality question which was completely warrented.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Your the one on your high and mighty pedistle. Hens are illegal to shoot, just getting clarification they didn't make a mistake and continue making it. Just because someone is a youth doesn't mean you get to do whatever. She did nothing illegal, I haven't jumped on her, I just wanted to clarify. I am attacking people like you who are completely hypocritical and would jump at the chance to attack someone else over it. I was clarifying it was legal not jumping on someone, it is you who and those who attack those who didn't like a legality question which was completely warrented.


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

Wow!!! Here in Utah we promote youth hunting to the point it makes even me sick but I still support it. So a mother goes out and gets her daughter into a hunt and all the hall monitors on this forum pounce....... on a little girl. What a bunch of jealouse douche bags. 1eye you're the worst. Pathetic.


By the way good job little gal, I hope my kids are as successful as you were when they get their chance, roosters..... hens.... hawks....... crows.... etc.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

COWAN said:


> 1eye your the worst. Pathetic.


I fixed it for you so 1-eye can understand, he doesn't know what "you're" means.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

COWAN said:


> Wow!!! Here in Utah we promote youth hunting to the point it makes even me sick but I still support it. So a mother goes out and gets her daughter into a hunt and all the hall monitors on this forum pounce....... on a little girl. What a bunch of jealouse douche bags. 1eye you're the worst. Pathetic.
> 
> By the way good job little gal, I hope my kids are as successful as you were when they get their chance, roosters..... hens.... hawks....... crows.... etc.


I guess ensuring that people are legally hunting is more pathetic than not caring. I said congratulations but if it was a wild hen letting someone know it isn't legal is the right thing to do.I've got a few more words for you but I'll refrain.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

All can see is this thread getting worse,so Im putting it to bed


----------

